# chicago gets the second pick from us



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this is really frustrating.... zeke sucks.

for one.... he says eddy curry is better then anybody in the draft.....Okay...

even if thats true....why does he neglect to mention he gave away Mike Sweetney and Tim Thomas as well. and he neglects to say that chicago has the option to swap picks whenever the **** they want with us....probably next year, since zeke keeps making the team worse and worse.

i think TT, Sweets and that pick are wayyyy more valuable then eddy curry, who has a horrible work ethic, is a fat turd, and cant play basketball worth a ****. i have a severly sprained ankle right now, but i think i could outrebound eddy curry in an nba game, and im 5'6.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

ur pretty damn tall (sarcasm). but we gave them the option to switch picks in 2007 not any year. and eddy curry is better than any1 comin out of the draft and sweetney is fatter and less athletic and tim thomas was on pheonix so that doesnt really count. look at q there and look at him here. steve nash makes everybody look good. and idk what were gonna do about our management but its gonna change soon.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

tim thomas averaged 15 and 5 here... thats pretty much what eddy curry did last season.

Sweetney got mad rebounds........these knicks were the worst rebounding team in the history of civilization..... and curry was the leader of the suck there.

Id rather have 3 solid players then one inconsistent *** big man who cant even grab a board, gets one assist every 3 games, and gets 5 fouls almost every damn game.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

For the sake of argument, lets pretend IT got top 3 protection on the pick and the Knicks were able to keep it.

Who would the Knicks pick at 2? It seems like Tyrus Thomas or Aldridge might not be the best fit as Channing and Curry and still developing for them. There is no great point guard in this draft. Thus, maybe Morrison would be best? What do you guys think?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I'd say Morrison. Yeah, I know, we already have enough chuckers, but at least then we might have a chucker who can actually make shots unlike ****ty mother ****ing needs to be shot Quentin Richardson.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm not too concerned about this years draft, after receiving some counseling from knicksfan on AIM. LOL Next year is the big one, and if we screw up just as bad as we did this season then I really be fuming for real.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this years draft doesnt really bother me, but basically, id rather have 3 solid dudes instead of one really big question mark. and i dont like the idea of swapping picks next season cause we all know the knicks are lottery bound and the bulls just keep getting better......

its ridiculous... there is no hope for the future. Isiah will just continue to be retarded, until Dolan finally realizes that Zeke is a moron (which will take quite a while, cause Dolan is ****ing retard himself).....but even then, Dolan will just hire another ****ing retard.....look at his track record...scott layden, then zeke....i can only imagine who he hires next


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Essence, you are unbelievable*

Curry IS better than anyone in this draft and the Bulls can swap picks next year only. The Knicks will not be in the Loot next year...book it. The Knicks were also one of the best rebounding teams in the league. They just did it by committee since nobody averaged huge minutes in the front court. Sweetney got mad rebounds? You are one really unobservant person. What do you watch? Do you understand what you see? Curry wasn't traded for as a finished product. He was aquired for his potential, just as any guy in the draft would be. Considering the turmoil on the team this year, I don't know how anyone can make any sweeping generalizations about anyone without a long history. Qrich is far better for the team than TT was, regardless of his stint with the Suns. He was so poisonous in Chitown they cut him instead of waiting for him to expire. BTW, you can say we swapped TT for Jalen as it was AD that got him and AD came from the Bulls. Jalen will be traded or left to expire. Curry has problems, for sure, but your uninspired and uneducated rant serves no constructive purpose since half of what you say is not even accurate. I'd be careful throwing the term "retard" around. It is offensive and your posts smack of that exact sentiment.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lol, harsh. im deeply offended

i stand by what i said.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Essence, you are unbelievable*

u sure knicks wont be in the lotto next year?.....torontos looking like their gonna be improving.....celts got a good pick and a nice young team, i personally like delonte and green. nets are the nets....philly will get someone servicable with their pick, unless they by some reason decide to trade iverson and rebuild...

we most likely wont be the third best team in our division, so imagine throughout the NBA....

teams i think will be better than us next season
Bulls-no comment needed
cavs-same
pistons-same
nets-same
toronto-bosh, villanueva, #1 pick, and cap space...definately an improvment
indiana-no comment
magic-got a nice young core. Howard will dominate.
heat-no comment
we're already in the lottery
bucks
wizards
maybe philly - if you have A.I u are always gonna be a possibility to make a 8th seed
maybe boston- like i said i like there young guys,...a healthy al jefferson, Pierce as usual, delonte, green,...

knicks will definately be a lottery team or by chance of a miracle barely just make the playoffs.....

* IMO*


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

the knicks absolutely won't be in the lottery next year. except, its not because they made the playoffs, its because chicago made the playoffs, the knicks have a top 5 pick, and chicago swapped picks with them.


and btw, eddy curry is not only a wasteful player, you traded for him and got a contract [and heart condition] that makes him extremely untradeable. you need tradeable assets to win. curry isn't a productive nba player and that will hurt until that contract ends.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You hear that? That is the sound of the NY Knicks hitting rock bottom, then busting through it to the next rock bottom, and the next...wow. They never cease to amaze me with management and ownership.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Essence, you are unbelievable*



alphadog said:


> Curry IS better than anyone in this draft and the Bulls can swap picks next year only. The Knicks will not be in the Loot next year...book it. The Knicks were also one of the best rebounding teams in the league. They just did it by committee since nobody averaged huge minutes in the front court. Sweetney got mad rebounds? You are one really unobservant person. What do you watch? Do you understand what you see? Curry wasn't traded for as a finished product. He was aquired for his potential, just as any guy in the draft would be. Considering the turmoil on the team this year, I don't know how anyone can make any sweeping generalizations about anyone without a long history. Qrich is far better for the team than TT was, regardless of his stint with the Suns. He was so poisonous in Chitown they cut him instead of waiting for him to expire. BTW, you can say we swapped TT for Jalen as it was AD that got him and AD came from the Bulls. Jalen will be traded or left to expire. Curry has problems, for sure, but your uninspired and uneducated rant serves no constructive purpose since half of what you say is not even accurate. I'd be careful throwing the term "retard" around. It is offensive and your posts smack of that exact sentiment.


Isiah Thomas!! I wasn't aware that you posted here!! :rofl:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> You hear that? That is the sound of the NY Knicks hitting rock bottom, then busting through it to the next rock bottom, and the next...wow. They never cease to amaze me with management and ownership.


You hear that? That is the sound of your post hitting rock bottom, then busting through other forums with the same results. It never seeks to amaze me with how bad your posting has been lately.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

that wasn't meant to be a baiting response, but it kind of is the truth, with James Dolan INSISTING on using his idiot strategy, Isiah Thomas the clueless *******, LB out the door, and no great replacement on the market, don't think would really want to step in either. Then you are stuck with Stephon Marbury and his fat contract and bad attitude that no one will take. Sounds like a franchise in turmoil to me. I hate to say but in those famous words of Tony Reali, "The Knicks: They Stink, the End."


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I'm not too concerned about this years draft, after receiving some counseling from knicksfan on AIM. LOL Next year is the big one, and if we screw up just as bad as we did this season then I really be fuming for real.


Knicksfan always has his ways to heal the pain :biggrin: Unfortunately if the Bulls get a stud like Oden even I won't know how to handle that mess.


----------

